# Anybody use an LED field monitor for stills, or do you just wallow in the dirt?



## JustMeOregon (Feb 25, 2014)

Do any of you guys use one of the small LED field monitors (typically used for video) as a compositional &/or focusing aid for still shots? I'm particularly interested in using one for extremely low-angle (close to the ground) shots while using my tilt-shift lenses as described in this article at Fred Miranda's website.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/smallhd/

Prices seem to have come down (and the selection increased) since that article was written, so I was thinking about the Flashpoint 7-inch 1280x800 LED Field Monitor for $400 at Adorama:

http://www.adorama.com/FPFVPRO1.html


I'm not getting any younger, so getting down low to ground-level isn't getting any easier for me. And either is getting back up…

Any thoughts, suggestions, or comments?

And sure, you guys with the flip-out Vari-angle on-camera LCD's can interject a smug remark or two…


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 25, 2014)

JustMeOregon said:


> Do any of you guys use one of the small LED field monitors (typically used for video) as a compositional &/or focusing aid for still shots? I'm particularly interested in using one for extremely low-angle (close to the ground) shots while using my tilt-shift lenses as described in this article at Fred Miranda's website.
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/smallhd/
> 
> ...


This is one of those times WiFi would be useful .....


----------



## JustMeOregon (Feb 25, 2014)

I've got a CamRanger and love it for some applications like staying warm in the car while I shoot star-trails on a cold night. But for manually focusing a tilt-shift lens, the wi-fi video lag-time is just too much to deal with... Also, I use a 5D3 so I have no idea how responsive the new on-camera wi-fi is...


----------



## tolusina (Feb 25, 2014)

I've been using DSLR Controller (BETA) to tether control with live view my 6D from my Samsung Galaxy S4.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller
Visit the app's web site at http://dslrcontroller.com/ , be sure to browse at least the “Devices” page. The FAQ and HowTo pages are quite thorough.
The support forum is rather difficult, a single thread over 300 pages long at.....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1202082 
good luck searching that. 

I've found WiFi laggy and undependable enough that I've switched to a wired connection using an USB Host/OTG cable which is stone simple, plug and play. I'm blaming the 6D's WiFi issues on Canon as I've had the same buggy behavior with three completely different phones, the DSLR Controller support forum seems to agree. No matter that WiFi is buggy, wired is rock solid and delightful to use.
---


Now I'm wanting a larger display, so this is on my shopping list......
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/994108-REG/asus_me302c_b1_bl_10_1_touch_me302c_2g_32g_android_4_2_black.html
including it's Multi-Touch 1920 x 1200 10.1" IPS Display. There's a 16GB version available for less. Wishing there was an all black version, the blue version is dark blue and will do.
It's relatively large size is immaterial to me, it's just a skosh larger than my datacolor SpyderCheckr, both can be carried together.

I've yet to try DSLR Controller with the ASUS though I expect it should work as most all Android devices support the USB Host/OTG protocols. (OTG = On The Go)

There is at least one, higher resolution display Android tablet available, the Nexus 10 with 2560-by-1600 resolution. I forget exactly why I decided against that one, but I'm (for now) settled on the Asus.

Another app I'm looking forward to trying is Photo Mate R2,
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tssystems.photomate2
for mobile editing, though I'm skeptical, I seriously doubt it can compare to my desktop PC with LR, DPP, PSE and GIMP.
- - -
So for le$$ than a Flashpoint 7", you can have a larger, higher resolution full tablet with live view, an amazing level of tethered control and all the other abilities of a WiFi tablet. 
You will still need to find, choose and purchase or fabricate a stand and/or bracket if desired to suit your style and tastes, some means to transport the set.




.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks tolusina...

So your saying that tethering my 5D3 to an Android tablet via a USB cable and using an app such as "DSLR Controller" will give me a LiveView display (on the tablet) that i can magnify (5x & 10x, like on the camera's LCD LiveView screen) without any lag-time/latency/delay? I really don't need any remote control capability, just a larger display of what is shown on the camera's LCD so I can zoom-in to balance the manual-focus & tilt of the tilt-shift lenses.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay, I checked-out the "DSLR Controller" website for compatible devices and my head is still spinning...

http://dslrcontroller.com/devices.php

Maybe I've been a user of Apple-products for so long that I've just become technologically dumb numb... We don't read manuals and just expect stuff to work...

Anyway, I am at a complete loss as to which _currently available_ and _inexpensive_ Android device is guaranteed to be compatible (via a USB cable tether) with the "DSLR Controller" app! Does anyone have any ideas other than the "ASUS MeMO Pad" previously mentioned that is _expected_ to work?

TIA


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 25, 2014)

I was given a Weye-Feye XS unit to test out for an electronics importer here in Australia, and I have found it to be great to use.
The unit plugs into your camera (any DSLR you have) through the USB port in the camera, and you download an app on your I-Phone or Android device, and you have full live view on your phone or pad, without wires or cables between you and the camera.
The live view is very good, and the delay is only around 0.2 of a second. You can also magnify the live view in various steps and return to normal viewing too (handy for spot focussing).
You can focus the camera by just touching the spot on the screen you wish to focus on, and you have full control of aperture, shutter etc, and can even switch the camera to video mode and take videos at will.
The battery of the control unit lasts for around 6-8 hours and is charged via a USB port.
Any photos you take are downloaded onto your mobile device within seconds of taking the picture.
It should retail for around $100 or so.
You can see the device at www.weye-feye.com
I have no affiliation with this company.


----------



## eml58 (Feb 26, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> I was given a Weye-Feye XS unit to test out for an electronics importer here in Australia, and I have found it to be great to use.
> The unit plugs into your camera (any DSLR you have) through the USB port in the camera, and you download an app on your I-Phone or Android device, and you have full live view on your phone or pad, without wires or cables between you and the camera.
> The live view is very good, and the delay is only around 0.2 of a second. You can also magnify the live view in various steps and return to normal viewing too (handy for spot focussing).
> You can focus the camera by just touching the spot on the screen you wish to focus on, and you have full control of aperture, shutter etc, and can even switch the camera to video mode and take videos at will.
> ...



Interesting, any idea in Australia where it's available from ??

I note the Weye Feye ($249) is not compatible with the 1Dx but it is compatible with the 6D/5DMK III

The Weye Feye S ($100) may have more compatibility, but the web site lists this cheaper version as "Not in stock".

I can find no where on their website to download actual upgrade files, though there is a manual that shows how to upgrade the unit, just no actual file or area where it could be.

Coupled with the iPad Mini Retina this might well be a sensible reasonably priced alternative to say the Marshall 70MD which I've been contemplating for a little while now.

Unfortunately the website looks like it was put together by an amateur, missing links, no support info.


----------



## emag (Feb 26, 2014)

My HTC One and Acer A500 both work fine with 6D wireless. The A500 works wired with my 40D, 60D and 6D. Handy when I'm doing astro work and don't want to mess with a laptop. As for wallowing in the dirt.....yeah, I've noticed how much farther away the ground gets every year........


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2014)

The issue with monitors in the outdoor sun is the same as with the LCD on the back of your camera. you can't see well enough to get fine focusing.

You might be able to get a general idea of what's on the screen, but fine details are difficult. Of course, you can carry around a big black cloth and put it over your head and the monitor...
So, for framing, their ok.


----------



## wle (Feb 26, 2014)

ASUS Nexus 7 (2013) working well with DSLR Controller to remotely drive my 5D3.


----------



## tolusina (Feb 26, 2014)

JustMeOregon said:


> Thanks tolusina...
> 
> So your saying that tethering my 5D3 to an Android tablet via a USB cable and using an app such as "DSLR Controller" will give me a LiveView display (on the tablet) that i can magnify (5x & 10x, like on the camera's LCD LiveView screen) without any lag-time/latency/delay? I really don't need any remote control capability, just a larger display of what is shown on the camera's LCD so I can zoom-in to balance the manual-focus & tilt of the tilt-shift lenses.


Almost.
You'll need the standard USB cable as what came with the camera plugged into an USB Host/OTG cable which plugs into the Android device. They are rather inexpensive, see 
https://www.google.com/#q=usb%20host%20cable&safe=off
I spent too much at BestBuy for a genuine Samsung branded cable, around $20.

Note that the OTG cables use all five pins on the phone end, ordinary USB cables use only four of five. The usually open pin gets connected to ground activate the USB Host functions.
An OTG adapter also allows connecting other USB devices like mice, keyboards, thumb drives and card readers to connect to an Android device, provided that the USB Host protocol is supported on the Android device.

Latency is minor, I just plugged in to check, app launches itself about two seconds after connecting, whatever viewing latency is there is beyond my ability to see.
5X and 10X zooming is right there, so is intervalometer funcionality, HDR bracketing, if used with an autofocus lens it can focus stack, focus and HDR stack simultaneously, it can even report shutter activation count but only when first started up, it won't show shutter count for the current session, you have to re-start the app for that.

Regarding compatible devices, there's a free sample Android app that allows for a quick, easy test, 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.remoterelease
Chainfire, the Developer of both apps, claims that if remoterelease works, DSLR Controller will too.

When I was buying my Galaxy at a Verizon Corporate store, display devices were all functional and live. Installing apps to test was totally a non-issue. 
 




.


----------



## STEMI_RN (Feb 26, 2014)

I also use DSLR controller with my Nexus 7 tablet (2013 version) and have had no problems. The tablet is inexpensive ($220) and the OTG cable is about $5. Works great.


----------



## sanjosedave (Feb 26, 2014)

Dell Aspire that uses Windows 8.x or Surface pro running 8.1 should allow you to run LR4 and do a wired tether.


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 27, 2014)

eml58 said:



> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > I was given a Weye-Feye XS unit to test out for an electronics importer here in Australia, and I have found it to be great to use.
> ...



I don't think this company will be going ahead with the importing of this product into Australia, as it is a specialised photo item and they are not photo specialists.
I tested the device with a 5D3 and a 60D and it worked very well with both of them.
The BIG advantage with this device is that while there is a USB cable going from the camera to the device, there are no cables going from the device to your phone or Pad, which means you can be warm and comfy in your living room, taking pictures of things outside in the freezing cold (if your camera will take the cold).
I have also found that the device will work through one concrete floor with no problems and works well from around 80-100ft away.
I just checked on B&H, and they have them for around $249.00, and they have them in stock. Just search for Weye-Feye


----------



## eml58 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> I don't think this company will be going ahead with the importing of this product into Australia, as it is a specialised photo item and they are not photo specialists.
> I tested the device with a 5D3 and a 60D and it worked very well with both of them.
> The BIG advantage with this device is that while there is a USB cable going from the camera to the device, there are no cables going from the device to your phone or Pad, which means you can be warm and comfy in your living room, taking pictures of things outside in the freezing cold (if your camera will take the cold).
> I have also found that the device will work through one concrete floor with no problems and works well from around 80-100ft away.
> I just checked on B&H, and they have them for around $249.00, and they have them in stock. Just search for Weye-Feye



Hi Benny, I appreciate this, I actually went ahead & ordered a weye feye unit from Amazon.Com for $165, seemed the cheapest option out there. I opted for the more expensive Weye Feye unit over the newer "S" unit as it seems the newer cheaper "S" unit doesn't support Live View, but does support more Cameras, at least with the Original unit the 5DMK III is supported, perhaps the 1Dx later with firmware.

I like the look of this, when I was in Botswana recently we were using cable releases on a monopod attached to a 1Dx held over the side of the vehicle at ground level with a 6" Monitor attached, hell of a solution, and no way to Focus, check Live View etc, this Weye Feye set up resolves a heap of these issues.

Appreciate the heads up, looking forward to trying it when it arrives.


----------



## AmazonOfExeter (Feb 27, 2014)

Another user, albeit newbie, of DSLR controller - on a Sony Xperia Z1 smartphone with 5'' screen, a larger screen would be of use in controlling and seeing details, but it's a good work round to test it. Only downside is if you are using the camera handheld then you need another hand for the screen, or make up a bracket to carry it - thats my next plan! 
Have been looking at tablets to add, the Samsung Note 8 or 10 seem good, mainly due to adding a stylus with extra functionality, but the price is quite steep. I prefer the idea of a tablet to a monitor purely for the additional things the tablet can do, making kit multitask is always appealing! 

Also, the usb cable has less tendency to drop out than the normal remote connection...but maybe that's just me...!

Best Wishes


----------



## eyeland (Feb 27, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Latency is minor, I just plugged in to check, app launches itself about two seconds after connecting, whatever viewing latency is there is beyond my ability to see.


I am using the chainfire app on a nexus 7 and for video, the latency is very noticeable. Not just when moving the camera, but also when pulling manual focus. It is still nice to have and it forces me to move the camera slowly which can be good at times 
For framing etc it is great, but it doesn't give the same instant feel as the on-camera LCD or an HDMI monitor IMO. YMMW


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 27, 2014)

Good luck with eml58.

I have found a number of uses for it that I didn't think of originally, and as my fee for the testing was a unit, I'm going to play around with it.
I will be using it at weddings, where I can set up a camera and use it to take videos and pictures from another angle when I'm busy taking hand-held photos with the primary camera.
I'm also going to use it to take photos of birds that would fly off if they saw a human.
Being able to see what it's doing, as well as control most functions of the camera could be a real godsend to many I'm sure.
I use a Samsung Note 3, so it has a nice large and clear screen, but I've been eyeing off the new Samsung 10" tablet too..........................


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 27, 2014)

JustMeOregon said:


> I'm particularly interested in using one for extremely low-angle (close to the ground) shots to the ground



My solution: Keep my 60d around with the swivel screen, great for these angles w/o lying flat in the mud ... the other option is 6d/70d & wifi app. If you happen to have a real camera like the 5d3, attaching a plain ol' x86 tablet with eos remote is another option that comes to mind.


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2014)

> Hi Benny, I appreciate this, I actually went ahead & ordered a weye feye unit from Amazon.Com for $165, seemed the cheapest option out there. I opted for the more expensive Weye Feye unit over the newer "S" unit as it seems the newer cheaper "S" unit doesn't support Live View, but does support more Cameras, at least with the Original unit the 5DMK III is supported, perhaps the 1Dx later with firmware.



Elm58, I am very interested to get your take once you get it. Please follow up


----------



## jthomson (Feb 27, 2014)

I have DSLR controller and a Samsung Tab 2 10.1 inch. It works for me.
I have just received the WIFI transmitter that is supposed to work with DSLR controller, but I haven't had a chance to play with it yet.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Feb 27, 2014)

eyeland said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > Latency is minor, I just plugged in to check, app launches itself about two seconds after connecting, whatever viewing latency is there is beyond my ability to see.
> ...



@ eyeland,

The latency that you are referring to, are you experiencing that with the Chainfire "DSLR Controler" while communicating (with the camera) via WiFi or a USB-cable or both?


----------

